# Grazing Rental Rates



## janegregory (2 January 2009)

Can anyone please advise me as to what a fair current rate for renting grazing land might be?  I am about to start renting a four acre field (fully fenced) for grazing for my two ponies but as I have never rented land before and the owner has never let it out neither of us know what sort of figure would be fair to us both.  The field is situated in the village where I live in south Wiltshire and has no water supply, no electricity, no parking area, no shelter (I will be providing my own mobile field shelter) and I will be responsible for muck-heap disposal, electric fencing, weeding, topping, rolling and harrowing as necessary.  It is literally four acres of grass with a fence around the outside.  I have been told that a current rate for grass livery is about £15 per week per horse but I am not sure that this arrangement could be described as grass livery - I think it is just grazing rental (for grass livery would I expect water supply, shelter and maintenance etc to be provided by owner?).  I am sure there must be a difference but I am not sure how this might be reflected in rental rates.  Can anyone please offer any guidance?  I am new to all this and would really appreciate the benefit of others' experience.  Many thanks.


----------



## martlin (2 January 2009)

I rent grazing land on full repairing basis (the same as you are about to) and it costs £50 per acre per year, so your field would be about £200 per year.


----------



## jewel (2 January 2009)

i saw 2 acres advertised last week for £25 a week. i know a friend of mine pays £100 a month for 4 acres. in both cases no water and repairs were down to the livery.


----------



## Faithkat (2 January 2009)

I rent just under 4 acres from the local council (New Forest) and it's just over £700 a year for a 10-month lease.  I paid to have water laid on to the field and am responsible for fencing and gates.  The equivalent of £70 is very cheap now.  There is a 5 acre field for rent in the north of the Forest and that's £200 a month.  There is water laid on but nothing else although the owner will be responsible for fencing etc not the leasor.

For the couple of months I have to be off the council field, I have been paying £125 a month for 3 and a bit acres of really crap, muddy "grazing" (I've been feeding hay since the beginning of November, two weeks after moving 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alison247 (2 January 2009)

I rent a 3/4 acre paddock from my neighbour to suppliment our 4 acres. at £20.00 per month.
He maintanes the paddock hedges and puts out water but we do all the poopicking.


----------

